# Control home heating via mobile



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Iv tried to look into this a little but i am getting confused by the fact some seem to need the user to pay a monthly subscription for the privilege of controlling heating via your phone.

Does anyone know of one that i can buy and pay to be installed that does not require further monthly payments to work? 

My wife complains alot the house is cold but when its too warm she opens the window with the heating still blasting on full lol, so if i can reduce this to heat when i need and switch off when i dont want it, i can save a bit of money. i use the timer but as she does shift work its hard to set the timer once and forget about it and its located in a very inconvenient place thanks to the last owners of the house. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

We have a tado thermostat that works well. It detects whether you are home using your phones gps setting and if you are not it will not heat the house. You can also override by using the app and there is no monthly charge. We got it because it was the easiest one to install and does not require anything wiring into the boiler, just replace existing room thermostat and connect a small box into the router


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Chamment, i wouldn't intend on using the GPS function just want to be able to control the heating via mobile and maybe setup a heating schedule a week at a time so it can be accommodated around the Mrs's work schedule. Id need the house to have some heat during the hours we are out so that our furry felines dont get cold either  
Il have a look at tado now


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

get your self to Screwfix / Maplins etc pick one up and get some to fit it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got hive which we got on promotion think we paid 50 quid for it fitted and theres no additional cost.

You can download the app to your phone, tablet etc and it'll control the heating whether you're connected to WiFi or just via an internet connection on your phone.

I particularly like it if I'm working longer hours it means I can have the heating off then just switch it on via the app on my phone 20 minutes before I get home and the house is warm for me coming in :thumb:


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

The instructions were really easy to follow. You put in the make of your existing thermostat and it took you though how to change it in pictures. We did it ourselves


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

macca666 said:


> I've got hive which we got on promotion think we paid 50 quid for it fitted and theres no additional cost.
> 
> You can download the app to your phone, tablet etc and it'll control the heating whether you're connected to WiFi or just via an internet connection on your phone.
> 
> I particularly like it if I'm working longer hours it means I can have the heating off then just switch it on via the app on my phone 20 minutes before I get home and the house is warm for me coming in :thumb:


I second this. We paid circa £200 fitted and its superb.

I'll be honest, i think we have had our heating on MORE since having it fitted, due to the ease of switching the heating on, using our phones whilst on the sofa :lol:

Great for when im coming home off nights - kick the heating in an hour before i finish shift, get into a lovely warm house (Bed!!)


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hive here also but we have the light bulbs also which is great while your away, able to set to come on and off to make it look like there’s somebody at home. We dim ours while we are in for subtle mood lighting while watching tv.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Also another Hive user, we got because my in-laws used look after my daughter on Mondays and Tuesday whilst my wife was at work. They used to put the heating up high in the morning, drop my daughter off at school then go off and do their things, leaving the heating on high so the house was being heated with no one in. . With the hive I could switch the heating off from my phone whilst at work. We've got the bulbs as well which as mentioned can be set to switch on an and off to make it look like someone is home whilst you are out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I choose nest over hive. It’s a much nicer hardware. Functionality is basically the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have Tado and found it great. No subscription to use the any of the features just a one off purchase and installation.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

If your going to run these systems via your home WiFi network, for security reasons I’d suggest installing a 2nd separate modem, or a duel channel modem and run the heating and home automation systems on their own separate channel away from the one which you use for personal computers etc


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Some great feedback. Il have a look at the options mentioned over the weekend and hopefully get something installed within the next couple of weeks. 

With regards to the home wifi, we rarely switch on computers, the wifi is mainly used for mobiles or for our bt box so no real concerns for me there.


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

LeeH said:


> I choose nest over hive. It's a much nicer hardware. Functionality is basically the same.
> 
> One difference that made us choose Nest was the Hive system has to be plugged into your modem via a little box,the Nest is all in the thermostat,each has it's own advatages/disadvantages though.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I had a Worcester Wave controller/thermostat fitted with my Worcester boiler. It’s worked faultlessly and has no subscription fee. Not sure if it’s compatible with other brands of boiler though.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Another vote for hive. We got ours on an Amazon lightning deal for £150 fitted I think http://amzn.to/2pu5nef

It connects up really well with the Echo and Echo dots we have in the house so you don't even have to use your phone, you just tell Alexa to do it instead! I also have some Hive light bulbs which work really well with the system.

You can set things like schedules which came in handy for us when we went away around Christmas time to prevent any frozen pipes, and if you want you can set a geofence so it turns on the heating when you are X miles away.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Nest all the way for me

Has to be the best looking hardware, dead easy to install and works with nearly all CH systems, great app, works with Google assistant / home

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

